# Champion Bohemian Kick boxer meets U.S. Marine



## leadarrows

lmao.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxRKGiXoMb4


----------



## bczoom

Actually, that's a scene from the movie "Never Back Down". 

Here's the original.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDFZqaPK3_I


----------



## leadarrows

Awe buzz kill....


----------

